# Grinder Recommendation - commercial



## Saag75 (May 6, 2018)

Hello, I'm looking to set up a mobile coffee van and am unsure as to what grinder I should opt for. I've previously been told that I require a *grind on-demand grinder ie. one that only grinds enough beans for 1 cup of coffee at a time. And that the adjustment needs to be micrometric and not a step adjustment. The slower the blades rotate the better and the larger they are the better.* I'm also wanting a short extraction time so as to speed up the whole process. I.e grinder to machine to cup. Any advice I'd greatly appreciate.


----------

